# So my wife is pregnant



## militarymonark (Feb 2, 2008)

With Twins!!!!


----------



## JO BO (Feb 2, 2008)

Let me be the first to congratulate you. I am also a twin. You will have to get more bikes now so everyone can ride lol.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 2, 2008)

Congratulations! You'll have to start working on matching bikes now! With training wheels of course.........


----------



## J.E (Feb 2, 2008)

awsome buddy.Congratulation.


----------



## MartyW (Feb 2, 2008)

Very cool, Congratulations!


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah it came as a surprise and all I can think of is building bikes for those two. i even found a shirt that had an old tricycle on it and it said "born to ride" I so wanted to buy two. So i get to build two tricycles, Two Old kids bike, then two 24 in bikes, Then the tandem, then 26 in. I'll be building.OOOOO i can get those baby strollers from the 50's MATCHING!!! im so excited!


----------



## MartyW (Feb 2, 2008)

*Gotta have a Bib......... or two!*







http://www.velogear.com/prodinfo.asp?number=A+BIB


----------



## MartyW (Feb 2, 2008)

ol'tin bender said:


> Now that is cute, Marty! Man do they make them in XXXX!!:eek:




 I think that they only come in small 
When my buddy's wife had his baby I got him one of those Bibs and one of these Pedal free wooden bikes that teach balance.
When I gave them to him he asked if I could get an Adult sized wooden bike because it looked like so much fun!

http://cgi.ebay.com/PEDAL-FREE-WOOD...ryZ11746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 2, 2008)

i so want two of those bibs


----------



## donp (Feb 3, 2008)

congratulations. this will be the greatest experience in your life.


----------



## MartyW (Feb 3, 2008)

*Here is another option*

Here is a link that has both styles of these bibs:
http://bicycle-gifts.com/baby.htm


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 3, 2008)

You need something like this!


----------



## vrod (Feb 4, 2008)

Patrick,
Congrats!!! I am sure you will set them up with bikes of their own!!


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah,a Schwinn Mini-Twinn!


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 4, 2008)

I was thinking that too but I think that will be a little more expensive and out of my range


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats.. I did much the same thing.  When I found out my wife was pregnant with my daughter..... I immediatley found and bought a 20" Monark rocket..  She's almost a year old now, So I'll start on it here in a year or so.


----------



## MartyW (Feb 4, 2008)

militarymonark said:


> I was thinking that too but I think that will be a little more expensive and out of my range





Yeah , But you have about 8 - 10 years to look for one, so the chances of finding one at a decent price is good.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 6, 2008)

So here is my wife 17 weeks


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 6, 2008)

My Nephew just had his little girl today. I'll post a photo soon.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2008)

here's a photo




Scott


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 15, 2008)

militarymonark said:


> With Twins!!!!





Congratulations!


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks !!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2008)

I once had a very wise old lady tell me that having one is like having none and having two is like having twenty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scott


----------



## johnnys55s (May 17, 2008)

Congrats!


----------

